# Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

hallo,
gestern musste ich schweren herzens 17 karpfen von 8 bis 15 Pfd entsorgen,die total aufgebläht und stinkend an der oberfläche meines grössten teiches trieben. :v 

die fische müssen schon  länger tot sein,waren aber vorher nicht zu sehen.
alle anderen fische  sind mopsfidel.#c
 andere kranke karpfen sind auch nicht zu entdecken.

ein bekannter vermutet,das es sich um einen virus handelt,der alle paar jahre 
mal auftritt,der nur karpfen befällt und einen teil der karpfen dahinrafft.
in seltenen fällen ist der ganze bestand dahin.

na schöne aussichten.

bis jetzt ist ein 10tel meiner grösseren karpfen dahin,
meistens 8-10 pfd schwer.nur ein grosser von 15 pfd.
hab jetzt alledings panik,daß das sterben weitergeht.
hat jemand tipps für mich???
 wäre ziemlich dringend!!!!!
vielen dank
uwe


----------



## Timmie (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

HI Uwe,

ich kann nicht viel zu Deiner Situation sagen.
Lediglich das es "normal" ist, dass manche Karpfen den Winter nicht bis zum Frühjahr durchstehen. Bei mir war es dieses Jahr auf 4,8 ha lediglich 2  die ich gefunden habe. 
Die Gründe für das Frühjahrssterben können vielseitig sein. Ich als Laie kann mir da zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass die Tiere zu früh aktiv geworden sind und wenig Futter gefunden haben, Altersschwäche oder im Winter zu viel Faulgase gefiltert haben....
Also meine Antwort ist keine Große Hilfe aber ich bemerke auch jedes JAhr im Frühjahr tote Karpfen, auch wenn die Anzahl sehr viel geringer ausfällt als bei Dir..

Grüße
Tim


----------



## karpfenmick (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hallo Uwe ,
scheint vielleicht mit dem langen Winter zusammen zu hängen.Bei uns am Teich waren es 10 Stück nur Fische an die 20 Pfund, alle die selbe Größe.Bis auf einen - nur Spiegelkarpfen.Es war nicht ein kleiner dabei ...seltsam.Eventuell waren die alle aus einem Jahrgang ....Altersschwach?
Gruß Micha


----------



## HD4ever (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

schade um deine schönen Karpfen .... |uhoh:
drück die Daumen das die anderen verschont bleiben !!!


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hast du Schlittschuhläufer auf dem Eis gehabt?


----------



## Plumpsangler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Also wir hatten im Frühjahr auch schon öfters tote Karpfen (erstaunlicherweise trotz des langen Winters in diesem Jahr nicht). Dieses Phänomen trat immer im Frühjahr April/Mai auf, wenn sich das Wasser erwärmt hatte und die Fische wohl anfälliger für Pilze und Bakterien waren. Was aber letztendlich die Ursache für die toten Karpfen war, haben wir bis heute nicht zu 100 % klären können, denn in der Regel waren nur Karpfen betroffen und keine andere Fische (manchmal auch Schleien), so dass verunreinigtes Wasser auszuschliessen war/ist. Wie gesagt erstaunlich ist auch, dass dieses nicht jedes Jahr passierte, sondern nur ab und zu und auch nur bei einemn Teil der Fische. Es wird viel von der sogenannten "Frühlingsvirämie" bei Karpfen gesprochen, nur richtig erklären konnte mir bisher niemand diese Krankheit und welche Ursachen sie hat. Also wenn jemand genaueres weiß, würde mich das auch interessieren. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## Skipper47 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Du musst mal einen frischeren Karpfen aufschneiden, wenn sich viel Wasser in
der Bauhhöhle befindet ist  es Bauchwassersucht auch gibt es gössere blutige stellen am Fisch. (Frühlingsvirämie auch IBW) Medikamentös nicht zu behandeln.


----------



## igler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Also ich habe folgendes gehört und zwar daß nach langen Wintern mit der einsetzenden Wärme oder besser gesagt wenn es schwül ist die Fische einfach ersticken,es kann bei allen Fischarten vorkommen,dieses hat mir mein Opa erzählt,und der hat echt Ahnung von dem was er erzählt.
Ich muß Ihn aber fragen warum es zu diesem Phenomen kommt.
MfG


----------



## Kalle25 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Dein Opa hat recht. Es liegt schlicht daran, dass das Wasser sich erwärmt und somit auch wieder "Leben" in die vorhandene Biomasse kommt. Dazu gehört u.a. die Bildung von Faulgasen. Dazu kommt, dass im Frühjahr der O2 Gehalt des Wassers in Stillgewässern sehr niedrig sein kein. Die Cypriniden halten sich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch fast bewegungslos am Grund auf und so kann es schlcihtweg zu Erstickungstod kommen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				Kalle25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Opa hat recht. Es liegt schlicht daran, dass das Wasser sich erwärmt und somit auch wieder "Leben" in die vorhandene Biomasse kommt. Dazu gehört u.a. die Bildung von Faulgasen. Dazu kommt, dass im Frühjahr der O2 Gehalt des Wassers in Stillgewässern sehr niedrig sein kein. Die Cypriniden halten sich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch fast bewegungslos am Grund auf und so kann es schlcihtweg zu Erstickungstod kommen.


 
hallo,
also das scheidet bei mir aus,da quellwasserzulauf von über 10l sek.
habe heute morgen keine toten karpfen mehr gefunden,hoffe,das bleibt so.
@skipper 47:haben blutiges wasser in der bauchhöhle.

@plumsangler:
habe info, das es ein virus sein soll,der in den karpfen schlummert,und nicht jedes jahr auftritt,sondern besonders bei extremen temperaturschwankungen
von kalt auf sehr warm im frühjahr ausbricht.
wenn morgen keine mehr zu finden sind.....aber abwarten.

@ossipeter
da durch das fliessende wasser das eis immer sehr dünn ist,gibts keine schlittschuhläufer.viel zu gefährlich.

@HD4ever
danke jörg,wills beste hoffen.

@ karpfenmick,
nee,altersschwach nie im leben mit 20pfd!
bei mir ist es auch nur der gleiche jahrgang.
die haben das lange in sich und bei manchen,nicht bei allen,bricht es aus,
so meine neuesten infos.
soll normal und nicht zu ändern sein.#q 
die überlebenden des jahrgangs sollen angeblich dann imun dagegen sein.
wollen wird hoffen.
@timmy
ja,da muss ich mit leben.
@ igler,@kalle 25.
nee,ist der virus,befällt nur karpfenartige.

gruss 
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> schade um deine schönen Karpfen .... |uhoh:
> drück die Daumen das die anderen verschont bleiben !!!


 
jau,wollen wir hoffen,

jörg,haben heut graser besetzt,
fotos von dem grössten von locker 20kg hab ich unter "zeigt her eure gartenteiche...oder weiher" reingesetzt.schau mal an,das hammerteil.
d e n an der angel......
gruss
uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

hallo@ all
 ich kann entwarnung geben.
es ist vorbei mit dem fischsterben.
ich habe nur noch einen toten karpfen gefunden.
alle anderen sind wohlauf.
ich habe wohl grosses glück gehabt.
den verlust kann ich verschmerzen,auch wenns weh tut.
aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
gruss an alle
uwe|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> jörg,haben heut graser besetzt,
> fotos von dem grössten von locker 20kg hab ich unter "zeigt her eure gartenteiche...oder weiher" reingesetzt.schau mal an,das hammerteil.
> d e n an der angel......



muß ich doch gleich mal gucken .....    :m


----------



## Student (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hi!

Es kann sein, dass es sich um einen Karpfenvirus handelt, vor dem auch viele Koi-Züchter Angst haben.

Die überlebenden Karpfen sind ggf. immun, aber bleiben Überträger der Krankheit. Daher wäre ich vorsichtig, falls du Karpfen aus diesem Teich in einen anderen umsetzen willst.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Knispel (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hatte nwir in de Vergangenheit auch immer einmal wieder .Besonders nach lange Wintern. Kann Frühjahrsveremie sein, da kannste nichts dran machen, nur etsorgen. Befällt geschwächte Fische.


----------



## Timmie (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Naja, nicht nur geschwächte.....
Habe letzte Woche einen Spiegel von 97 cm gefunden geschätztes Gewicht so um 32 Pfd. Das tut einem dann schon in der Seele weh. Ist der dritte den ich dieses Jahr bei uns gefunden habe... Im letzten Jahr waren es zwei.


----------



## Fischerforum (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Ich hatte in meinem Teich auch mal so ein problem, das Karpfen von 5 - 20 Pfund Tod umhergetrieben sind! Da ich hier von Haus aus ein Vorsichtiger Mensch bin habe ich einen Karpfen gleich mal geschnappt und ins Gewässerinstitut nach Scharfling (Österreich) gebracht, dort wurde der Fisch untersucht, heraus kam das er eine Krankheit (Name fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein) hatte und der ganze Karpfenbestand betroffen sein könnte, bzw. es keine möglichkeit gibt diese Krankheit zu behandeln! Das Problem war hierbei nur das an mein Gewässer gleich das Vereinsgewässer von einem anderen Verein angrenzt und es nur eine Absperrung aus Metall gab! Ich hatte GOTT SEI DANK das Glück das kein Fisch durch die Absperrung gekommen ist und somit nur mein Gewässer betroffen war. Verlust ca. 40 bis 50 Karpfen! Die Krankheit hat sich dann von selbst wieder gelegt!


----------



## Knispel (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Wenn Fische schlecht konditioniert in den Winter gehen, sind sie anfällig für Krankheiten, egal welche größe der Fisch hat.


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte nwir in de Vergangenheit auch immer einmal wieder .Besonders nach lange Wintern. Kann Frühjahrsveremie sein, da kannste nichts dran machen, nur etsorgen. Befällt geschwächte Fische.


 
ja,genau so heisst die krankheit die meine karpfen heimgesucht hat.
19stk hab ich gefunden,da ich einen hohen bestand habe und nur der eine teich befallen war,hab ich grosses glück gehabt.
die anderen karpfen sollen teilweise resistent sein aber das virus übertragen.
genau erforscht ist das noch nicht.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				Fischerforum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte in meinem Teich auch mal so ein problem, das Karpfen von 5 - 20 Pfund Tod umhergetrieben sind! Da ich hier von Haus aus ein Vorsichtiger Mensch bin habe ich einen Karpfen gleich mal geschnappt und ins Gewässerinstitut nach Scharfling (Österreich) gebracht, dort wurde der Fisch untersucht, heraus kam das er eine Krankheit (Name fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein) hatte und der ganze Karpfenbestand betroffen sein könnte, bzw. es keine möglichkeit gibt diese Krankheit zu behandeln! Das Problem war hierbei nur das an mein Gewässer gleich das Vereinsgewässer von einem anderen Verein angrenzt und es nur eine Absperrung aus Metall gab! Ich hatte GOTT SEI DANK das Glück das kein Fisch durch die Absperrung gekommen ist und somit nur mein Gewässer betroffen war. Verlust ca. 40 bis 50 Karpfen! Die Krankheit hat sich dann von selbst wieder gelegt!


 

hallo robert,
geau das wars bei mir auch.Frühjahrsveremie .hab grosses glück gehabt.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Fische schlecht konditioniert in den Winter gehen, sind sie anfällig für Krankheiten, egal welche größe der Fisch hat.


 
kann ich dir nur vollkommen beipflichten


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Nur der Richtigkeit halber - die Krankheit nennt sich Frühjahrs-*Virämie*! :g 

Es handelt sich um eine Viruserkrankung (deswegen auch VIRämie) bei Karpfen, Schleien und einigen Weißfischen, die sich meist durch sog. "Glotzaugen" leicht erkennen lässt.


----------



## igler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hallo
Also das Problem mit der Frühjahrsvirämie ist, daß die Krankheit oft mit der *Erythrodermatitis* verwechselt wird, das Problem hatten wir auch mal.
MfG


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Wobei bei der Bauchwassersucht keine derartigen Glotzaugen entstehen UND (und das ist entscheidend) i.d.R. wesentlich mehr Individuen dran eingehen.

btw. Ich hab erst letzte Woche son nen Fall gehabt von Schleien die neben Virämie auch an Rotseuche erkrankt waren (da musst ich erstmal Literatur wälzen, da ich diese bislang nur an Hechten kannte). Die Schleien sahen bald aus wie die Goldschleien in meinem Gartenteich - nur bisl kranker eben! |uhoh:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Bei Uns ist an beiden Gewässern dieses Jahr nicht´s zum Glück passiert 
in dieser  Richtung...!


----------



## igler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Frage treten die Glotzaugen nicht bei der Bauchwassersucht auf?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Uns ist an beiden Gewässern dieses Jahr nicht´s zum Glück passiert
> in dieser  Richtung...!


Bei vitalen Fischen in größeren Gewässern sollte das eigentlich auch nicht passieren!!! Ist mehr ein Problem der Zuchtanlagen und Teichwirtschaften...


----------



## Kinzigtäler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hallo!

Anscheinend wurde die Bauchwassersucht in jetzt zwei Krankheiten aufgeteilt.
Einmal gibt es die Frühjahrsvirämie (SVC). Es ist die akute Wassersuchtform der vormaligen Bauchwassersucht. Der Erreger davon ist ein Virus, der z.B. die sogenannten Glotzaugen, Blutungen, blasse Kiemen, ... hervorruft. Und dann gibt es noch bakterielle Erythrodermatis, das ist die Geschürsform der damaligen Bauchwassersucht. Dabei entstehen keine Glotzaugen.

Also bei SVC gibt es Glotzaugen und bei der Erythrodermatis eben richtige Geschwüre. Wurde eben früher als eine Krankheit nämlich die Bauchwassersucht beschrieben, trotz unterschiedlicher Erreger.

Habe das ganze aus einem Buch vom VDSF. 


MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Hechtxxl (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Gestern kam ich zu unserer Aufzuchtsanlage .Auf dem Wasser schwammen 16
tote Karpfen mit ca.250gr. und etwa 20 K1. Diese Fische fielen mir tage vorher auf, das sie an der Wasseroberfläche Blütenstaub aufnahmen.
Kann es sein das mancher Blütenstaub Giftig auf fische ist?
mfg ulli


----------



## Kinzigtäler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfensterben im Frühjahr,17 Tote*

Hallo!

Mir scheint es eher so, dass die Karpfen nicht den Blütenstaub "fressen" wollten, sondern wohl eher ne Notatmung an der Wasseroberfläche versuchten. Dies kann natürlich durch ne Krankheit oder auch durch Sauerstoffmangel verursacht werden, wobei Karpfen da ziemlich robust sind, da würde vorher andere Fischarten drauf gehen.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------

